Ask HN: What is the one thing that keeps you up at night? - putnam
======
abeTom
I wonder if the economy is truly on firm footing. Since the industrial
heartland has been stripped starting in the seventies and excessive
financialization of what remains from the 80s on wards. After the collapse of
2008, the only thing that keeps the economy up in any meaningful way is the
global central banks infusing play money into the system and building an
illusion.

As long as the world is willing to go along with this illusion, it's not a
problem. But once that confidence is lost, I dread to think what will happen.
I think that once the baby boomers enter into retirement en mas and start
impacting on pension plans that are not likely to return to its participants
what they were expecting and health services and selling their real and
financial assets(stocks, bonds etc..) to finance their retirement life, real
valuation will implode.

People living in cities are especially vulnerable as all their daily means of
existence relies on outside sources. Water, food and every other essential is
trucked into cities. Anyway, it may take 10 to 15 years but I hope there is a
way out this mess.

------
azeirah
My insomnia.

